# First handgun



## YE_OLDE_LADY (Jan 6, 2009)

-deleted-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

What's your definition of a "bunch of money"? It would be easier for people to make recommendations if they knew what you budget was. To get an idea of what the various guns are going for, check out Bud's Gun Shop, http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21

I'd suggest a 9mm as you get, IMO, the most bang for the buck as it's a good SD round and doesn't break the bank at the range. Without knowing what price range you're in, it's hard to make a suggestion as to brand.


----------



## YE_OLDE_LADY (Jan 6, 2009)

*under $400*

-deleted-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

In that range you're looking at Ruger, Taurus, Bersa, and a couple others. 

If you could get another $100 together you'd be putting yourself in the Springfield XD, Glock, and SW M&P area, which would be my advice.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Todd said:


> In that range you're looking at Ruger, Taurus, Bersa, and a couple others.
> 
> If you could get another $100 together you'd be putting yourself in the Springfield XD, Glock, and SW M&P area, which would be my advice.


+1, $500 opens up a whole new arena of options.


----------



## SwooshOnLn (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey there!

Don't over-look any certified used guns either! I just bought my Sig- sauer p229 .40 cal for $550 in new condition (gun new is around $950). Awesome quality and accuracy. Not to mention it looks good two-toned 

I spend about $40 for 100 full metal jacket rounds for a day at the range ($15/hr to shoot) so I can have a decent range day for around $60

You can I'm sure find some cheaper range ammo, but for some reason everybody is buying all the ammo in my area so 9mm and .40 are readily available in only a few stores. Wal-marts are always out..

(P.s. The sigs barrel can be changed to make the gun shoot between .40 and .45 (while using the same magizine), and I think with a new magizine and barrel you can convert it to a 9mm as well.)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You may be of age within your state to buy a gun if 18 or older but must be 21 or older to purchase a pistol from a FFL dealer.

If less than 21 your purchase would need to be between private parties therefore used equipment.

Which is it, are you 18 or 21?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

TOF said:


> must be 21 or older to purchase a pistol from a FFL dealer.


Yup, that's a federal law.


----------



## YE_OLDE_LADY (Jan 6, 2009)

*federal law...*

-deleted-


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Being in possession and owning are not the same thing legally speaking. The ND law you are citing states that you may possess a handgun, but does not say anything about buying one.

Just something to consider.

Also, your issues with local law enforcement are best taken up with your local city council, not a internet forum with public access.


----------



## YE_OLDE_LADY (Jan 6, 2009)

*city council*

-deleted-


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Please get your thread back on topic. This is not a place to discuss knife fighting pros and cons. 

The point of advising you to take your issues to the city council was not to get a debate started, but rather my attempt at politely asking you to drop it.


----------

